# Okay, I'll get this started......



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Geez ya need a hot brandin iron around here to get more postings.

Saw this 2" Taurus Tracker 44C, asked to hold it, and see how well it conceals in my holster. It was a keeper.... then to the range and as you can see it is no sloutch at 15 feet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, there have been pics mixed in with the regular posts in the Taurus section. The photo areas in each section are a fairly new addition - that's why many people haven't noticed them yet, probbaly.

Nice gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That .44cal has moved to the top of my list since I got one. I got to get another stub nose as this is the longest I been without one in 40yrs or more. That sure is a nice looking one you got there JB.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Baldy, your avtar pic keeps reminding me of that statement Doc Holiday said to Reno.... I'll be your huckleberry. I think he said that right before he shot him didn't he?

Yes this 2" Tracker in 44 Mag was just the ticket, and recoil wise is better than when I had a 7.5" SRH that the trigger guard always smacked my middle finger. There are two things that make these Taurus revolvers handle the way they do, the ribber grips and the porting. Before this Tracker I have never owned a ported handgun.

My next Taurus


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's right before they started there little circle dance where poor old Ringo bit the dust. Love them cowboys. I have read some history on them, and I know things didn't happen that way. I don't care though as I just get into it. If it wasn't for a little fantasy, it would be a dull world.


----------

